# Charcuterie Saturday



## Miles (Aug 13, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=205837832806299&set=a.196476490409100.49809.100001402506122&type=1&theater

Hiromoto AS Wa suji with a pancetta I cured and aged for a birthday party for a couple of friends.


----------



## Miles (Aug 13, 2011)

http://s1135.photobucket.com/albums/m636/MMiles717/?action=view&current=040.jpg


----------



## Miles (Aug 13, 2011)

Problems posting the photo. Hopefully the second one will work a bit better.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Aug 13, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## steeley (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice, little allspice in there.


----------



## Miles (Aug 17, 2011)

It turned out splendidly. I cured it specifically for a party where it was used in carbonara. It was so good, that one of the guests, a vegetarian under normal circumstances, actually ate the dish and went back for seconds.


----------



## cnochef (Aug 20, 2011)

Great artisinal food Miles, and I'm so jealous of that knife too (I wish they still made the wa version).


----------



## DwarvenChef (Aug 20, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## ColinCB (Aug 21, 2011)

Miles said:


> It turned out splendidly. I cured it specifically for a party where it was used in carbonara. It was so good, that one of the guests, a vegetarian under normal circumstances, actually ate the dish and went back for seconds.


 
You mean "vegetarian when it's convenient."

Looks delicious. What was the aging time on that?


----------



## Miles (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks guys. It was cured for roughly ten days before I tied it. After that, I hung it for three weeks. 

I'm fortunate to have both the 270 wa suji and wa gyutou. They're both really sweet knives, although I did a fair bit of thinning on the gyutou to tweak it to my preferences. It's probably my favorite Hiromoto, but the suji comes in a close second. My collection pales in comparision to DC's (as do most) but I do have a few Hiromotos.

As for the vegetarian guest, she told the hostess that she'd have a little bit, just to be polite, but apparently decided to be extraordinarily polite after tasting it. Truthfully, we were ALL extraordinarily polite that night. :laugh:


----------



## chefofthefuture (Aug 29, 2011)

Next try to make some guanciale!


----------

